# TRAILS February Shoot, Feb. 19



## rehatch (Feb 15, 2017)

TRAILS (Traditional Archer In Laurens) will hold our next monthly shoot on Sunday, Feb 19, 2017! Course will open by 8:30 and shoot until.  Come on out for some archery fun and fellowship

Location: 2043 Montrose-Allentown Rd
Montrose, GA

FEES:
Member: $5
Non-member: $10
Family: $15
Lunch: $5 donation

Shoot as many rounds as you can/want. If you have any questions, please contact me on here or at 478-697-8553.


----------

